# usando VLOOKUP con referencia externa segun valor celda



## josevaldesv (May 25, 2005)

hola, buen día!!!
hace mucho que no tenía dudas, quiere decir que no había estado trabajando tanto, jaja

la razón por la que escribo es para pedir ayuda con respecto a:

* Quiero poder hacer un 
=vlookup(a2,REFERENCIA_EXTERNA_A_UN_LIBRO_QUE_LLEVA_EL_NOMBRE_DE_LA_CELDA_A1,2,false)
o en corto:
=vlookup(a2,a1,2,false)

y en la celda A1 tengo integrado como =concatenate tanto el nombre del libro externo, como el rango de celdas en la que el vlookup debe buscar el dato.

El problema es que cuando pongo el Vlookup, Excel no identifica que la alución a A1 es para que lo tome como el libro....

qué puedo hacer?


----------



## RalphA (May 25, 2005)

Hola Jose.  Yo solamente logre hacer lo sigiente:

Para tratar de referenciar el "range" B76:D78 de mi libro Answers.xls, hoja Formulas, a un libro nuevo, tuve que usar el metodo para "arrayys", Ctrl+Shift+Enter y la formula siguient en el "range" A1:C3 de la hoja activa del libro nuevo:

='C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\My Documents\My Spreadsheets\[Answers.xls]Formulas'!B76:D78

Ahora, la information que estaba en el "range" B76:D78 aparece en el libro nuevo en las celdas A1:C3, y, para usar un VLOOKUP en el libro nuevo, uso el "range" A1:C3.

Le sirve?  Aun si le da un nombre al "range", creo que tendra que usar todas las celdas que necesita el "range", nueve celdas en el ejemplo que puse, y la formula que se veria en cada celda de ese "range" seria la misma que yo tengo, pero con el nombre del "range", en vez de B76:D78.


----------



## josevaldesv (May 26, 2005)

gracias Ralph... para lo que tenía planeado no me sirve.. 

mmhhhhh...
mi idea la explicaré mejor:

tenemos una fórmula vlookup que busca un valor en el mismo archivo Excel, pero en otra hoja, ok?
o sea, estoy en la hoja1, y pido que busque el valor de A2 dentro de la matriz C1:D4 en la hoja "mayo".. así quedaría:

=vlookup(a2,mayo!c1:d4,2,false) 

pero eso lo tengo que hacer varias veces, con hoja "junio", la de julio, etc, y otras hojas de diferentes nombres; además, cada uno tiene rangos diferentes.

Mi idea es que tenga una matriz con los nombres de las hojas:
           columna         X                  Y                     Z
renglón       1         mayo             junio                 julio
renglón       2         c1:f4            g5:h9               a2:d5
y en vez de escribir
=vlookup(a2,mayo!c1:d4,2,false) 

quisiera escribir:
=vlookup(a2,x1&x2,2,false)

y así en adelante, con z1 y con z2, etc...

lo que no logro es que esa unión de X1&X2 sea válida para la fórmula de vlookup.

Ya me expliqué mejor?

Cuídense gente


----------



## RalphA (May 26, 2005)

Cambiada!


----------



## RalphA (May 26, 2005)

Creo que ya lo tengo!

Estamos en la hoja Sheet1, y la formula es:
=VLOOKUP(A1,INDIRECT(Z1&Z2),2)
donde Z1 = mayo! y z2 = c1:f4

Ojala que esta solucion le sea util, Jose.

=================================

Tambien, si pone
mayo!c1:f4
en Z1, puede usar:
=VLOOKUP(A1,INDIRECT(Z1),2)

Cual formula le sirve mas?


----------



## josevaldesv (May 27, 2005)

BOTH OF THEM KICK BUTT!
 

Gracias!
Era nada más esa de Indirect!
no la recordaba y sí la había utilizado en el pasado

ahora es más sencillo!

ciao!


----------



## RalphA (May 27, 2005)

Como he observado otras veces, cuando uno no sabe (o no se acuerda como), es imposible!  Pero, cuando le dicen a uno, caramba!, que facil era! Ja, Ja.  Pero, me alegro de que pude serle util esta vez, Jose.


----------



## polboy_mx (May 27, 2005)

*Para RAlph*

Hola Amigo Ralph (digo si Ud. me lo permite) donde puedo drale una estudiada en linea ONLINE a eso de los VLOOKUP´s
gracias y saludos


----------



## RalphA (May 27, 2005)

Le mande un PM!


----------



## polboy_mx (Jun 2, 2005)

*nuevo en esto*

tengo dos hojas  "per" y "buscar" en la hoja buscar uso esta formula
=VLOOKUP(A2,PER!A4:I2000,2,FALSE)  y me marca el siguiente error:
#¿NOMBRE? que me falta


----------



## josevaldesv (May 25, 2005)

hola, buen día!!!
hace mucho que no tenía dudas, quiere decir que no había estado trabajando tanto, jaja

la razón por la que escribo es para pedir ayuda con respecto a:

* Quiero poder hacer un 
=vlookup(a2,REFERENCIA_EXTERNA_A_UN_LIBRO_QUE_LLEVA_EL_NOMBRE_DE_LA_CELDA_A1,2,false)
o en corto:
=vlookup(a2,a1,2,false)

y en la celda A1 tengo integrado como =concatenate tanto el nombre del libro externo, como el rango de celdas en la que el vlookup debe buscar el dato.

El problema es que cuando pongo el Vlookup, Excel no identifica que la alución a A1 es para que lo tome como el libro....

qué puedo hacer?


----------



## RalphA (Jun 2, 2005)

Nada le falta a su formula.  Creo que lo unico que necesita es asegurarse de que el valor escrito en A2 se encuentra en la columna A, en el area A4:A2000, de la hoja PER!

Una vez hecho lo inidcado arriba, debe aparecer el valor escrito en el mismo renglon de la hoja PER! en que aparece el dato A2, y en la columna segunda, es decir, para su caso, la columna B, en el area B4:B2000.


----------



## LEONEL (Jun 5, 2005)

probablemente estas escribiendo mal el nombre de la funcion, 
esto hace que te regrese ese error.


----------



## josevaldesv (Nov 16, 2005)

quizá poner en vez de vlookup:
=buscarv(a2.. etc etc etc) ?
seguro tu Excel está en español y esa fórmula es para cuando está en inglés


----------

